# Plants that Grow Best in and Unheated Tank



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

What plants grow the best in a tank that ranges from 68 degrees F to 72 degrees F? Only Java Fern seems to be doing well in my 29 gallon that is kept at 68 degrees for Cloud Mountain Minnows. Please share some some plant ideas. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i've never thought of doing a cold tank before....id like to see what is suggested.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a single Crypt (becketti I think) in my wifes unheated Fluval Chi that does just fine. That tank ranges from 62 to 68. I imagine there are other Crypts that would do just fine as well. 
*
*


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

moss


----------



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anacaris, some of the Bacopas will and some Vals. I've heard some Hygros will but i haven't had any experience keeping them in cold water.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I used to keep Anubia, water sprite, anacharis, and c. lutea in an unheated gold fish tank.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

+1 on moss. Especially fissidens love cold water. Nothing below 60F though.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a pretty serious carpet of hc, half a tank of riccia floating and vivarpara in my oebt tank. The tank is kept a constant 68 with a fan controlled by a reefkeeper lite. Oh ya and any mosses in there grow well too. Had a Erios ban ba wah and Japan growing great at that temp till I dropped light and co2 for the oebt.


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

My walstad bowl and 2.5g are both unheated...let's see. Bowl has some anubias, crypt lutea, bacopa monnieri, a stem of rotala, and some other stuff I can't remember offhand that all are thriving; and the 2.5 just got a redo with glosso, narrow leaf micro sword, a stem of A. reineckiI, and a green crypt wendtii. They're at room temp at the moment, which is probably 68-69F because it's been nice enough out to leave the heat off, but got a bit chilly last night. No ill effects observed this morning however. Don't have any pics handy, but will get some after work (I love mandatory overtime so much).


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

ludwigia repens grows great in those temps.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nearly every plant you can keep in the hobby.

UG, Ferns, mosses, Crypts, Anubias, all the Bacopas, S. repens.

All my shrimp tanks are 68-72 and many have all kinds of plants.



lotuslullaby said:


> What plants grow the best in a tank that ranges from 68 degrees F to 72 degrees F? Only Java Fern seems to be doing well in my 29 gallon that is kept at 68 degrees for Cloud Mountain Minnows. Please share some some plant ideas. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I have backpack and hygrophila difformis growing in an unheated tank


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Dwarf sag


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nearly every plant you can keep in the hobby.
> 
> UG, Ferns, mosses, Crypts, Anubias, all the Bacopas, S. repens.
> 
> All my shrimp tanks are 68-72 and many have all kinds of plants.


agreed. many plants will grow there

i've got quite a few specimens that survived a freezing winter in a pond that surprised me....

68 is still a tropical temperature.
50 might limit more of ur options than 68


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> agreed. many plants will grow there
> 
> i've got quite a few specimens that survived a freezing winter in a pond that surprised me....


Which species exactly?
I'm in the Pacific Northwest - I'd love to know what else I can put in my 300 gallon goldfish pond. The water hyacinths I have to reacquire every year. The lily goes dormant.
I mean as far as what we normally would consider aquarium plants - the pond supply store is full of the more typical pond plants.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty much all the aquarium plants are fine down to about 68*F. 
When you get below that, some of the more tropical plants will not do so well.
My greenhouse with aquariums got a lot colder than that, and most plants seem to have come through just fine. Too many to list. 

If you want plants for a colder tank, look into many of the pond and marginal plants, if there is a place in the tank for emersed plants.


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will definitely try some moss and see if I can find some bacopa. My anubias is doing okay too, but many of the other plants ( a crypt, Hygrophila Agustafolia, and even the water sprite ) seem to be a bit stunted compared to their growth in my heated tanks, but maybe it is another component in the tank's environment that is affecting their growth.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Once I stopped using heaters, everything started to be better. Although, I'm blessed with my weather.










There is a plant list here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=183530

Unfortunately this tank was destroyed (by my housemate, I suspect).

But, colder water means better gas retention, and somehow slower growth. Algae, a LOT slower.

I don't have heater in my 6gallon.

My statement would be: tropical planted fish tanks are harder. Colder planted shrimp tanks are easier.


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

*Such a Beautiful Tank*



pejerrey said:


> Once I stopped using heaters, everything started to be better. Although, I'm blessed with my weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rocks look so natural :thumbsup: and thank you for the link. :icon_bigg


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

at lower temperatures. plant metabolisms are slower, so ur also reducing the need for carbon. this makes growing plants especially in low light situations where most people dont add a carbon source, easier.

for the pond question. ludwigia red, and repens survived. they still have some of their old leaves from last summer...
some odd species of cabomba survived that i didnt know i had either


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

somewhatshocked said:


> Nearly every plant you can keep in the hobby.
> 
> UG, Ferns, mosses, Crypts, Anubias, all the Bacopas, S. repens.
> 
> All my shrimp tanks are 68-72 and many have all kinds of plants.


+1

I am trying to think of a plant that will NOT grow at those temps, I got nothing.

They all will.

In fact, they tend to be much easier to grow at cooler temps.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got 2 native fish tanks that are unheated in my basement which I like to keep cool ... some may say cold. LOL The temps mostly stayed around 57-59 this past winter but did drop a couple times down to 54. The plants didn't grow a whole lot except the Red Myrio and the Anacharis but they survived and look alright. I worried about some of them making it through the winter but they all did. 

I've got Ludwigia repens, water sprite, Anacharis. Cabomba caroliniana, Cryptocoryne balansae, Anubias Frazeri. Bacopa Carolina, Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis), Echinodorus Uruguayensis, Myrio mattogrossense and Foxtail "Red" - Myriophyllum heterophyllum (this one seemed to grow really good in the cold water. Grew faster than it did in the summer.) The Cabomba grew the 3rd fastest but nowhere near the growth rate of the Red Myrio. There might be a couple others I can't think of right now but this is mostly what I have. 

I'd say it depends on how much growth you want to see during the colder periods. If you want fast growth then some of these plants probably won't be right for you .. except maybe the Red Myrio. Not sure why it all of sudden decided to grow like a weed during the winter. It's been planted since last spring. Not complaining I'm glad to see it finally take off. LOL

Edit: oh forgot to mention these are a low and low/medium light tanks, no Co2, do use Glut (Excel) daily, some root tabs and modified EI ferts for low light.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

lotuslullaby said:


> The Rocks look so natural :thumbsup: and thank you for the link. :icon_bigg


 You welcome!

this tank was 65-70, as well as my other tanks.


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome!


Forumsnow said:


> I got a pretty serious carpet of hc, half a tank of riccia floating and vivarpara in my oebt tank. The tank is kept a constant 68 with a fan controlled by a reefkeeper lite. Oh ya and any mosses in there grow well too. Had a Erios ban ba wah and Japan growing great at that temp till I dropped light and co2 for the oebt.


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

*Plants that handle cool water and are nice for fry*



sowNreap said:


> I've got 2 native fish tanks that are unheated in my basement which I like to keep cool ... some may say cold. LOL The temps mostly stayed around 57-59 this past winter but did drop a couple times down to 54. The plants didn't grow a whole lot except the Red Myrio and the Anacharis but they survived and look alright. I worried about some of them making it through the winter but they all did.
> 
> I've got Ludwigia repens, water sprite, Anacharis. Cabomba caroliniana, Cryptocoryne balansae, Anubias Frazeri. Bacopa Carolina, Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis), Echinodorus Uruguayensis, Myrio mattogrossense and Foxtail "Red" - Myriophyllum heterophyllum (this one seemed to grow really good in the cold water. Grew faster than it did in the summer.) The Cabomba grew the 3rd fastest but nowhere near the growth rate of the Red Myrio. There might be a couple others I can't think of right now but this is mostly what I have.
> 
> ...


 This looks like a great list of plants since the White Clouds seem to like tall stem plants the best and most of the list is mentioned as providing great hiding places for baby fry. :thumbsup: Now I am wishing I had half the skill of many planted tank members to put the plants together in a breathtaking display.  I will do my best to post pictures :biggrin:as soon as I can add some of the suggestions to the tank.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah .. mine is not a break-taking display that's why you won't see photos of my tank. LOL My plants are arranged to break up territories more than for pretty aquascaping. And I needed lots of tall plants for that. The Red Myrio is one of my favorites although it's not red in my tank. The Ludwigia repens has some nice colors to it ranging from green to lime green/yellowish to light red. 

The Myrio mattogrossense is a really great looking plant, fills out nicely and would make great hiding spots too. It's _almost _too delicate for my rambunctious fish (bluegills in that tank) especially during mating season. It held up pretty good though until I removed my sponge filter and uprooted it. It would probably work great in your tank with the smaller fish.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Most plants do better in cooler rather than warmer water.


----------

